# Whistling Hymer



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

We have a 91 Hymer 544.

When we get to around 40mph we get a whistle from somewhere high up on the offside (LHD) and it's driving us mad!!

I wondered if anyone has encountered (and solved) a similar problem?

I thought it may come from the channel fitted for the screen covers but despite plugging the ends it still persists.

Any ideas??


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Our last Hymer had a new windscreen and there was some surplus mastis around the outside that caused a loud wind noise. I trimmed it and all was quiet.
JP


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

Is your engine a turbo diesel 'cos if it is it is probably just the turbo coming on with that beautiful whistling sound?


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

vidura said:


> Is your engine a turbo diesel 'cos if it is it is probably just the turbo coming on with that beautiful whistling sound?


Turbo................. I wish!!

No, the whistle is definitely wind based from the front corner around the windscreen / fixed side window area.


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

I get this. Can I assume you have the twin mirrors with the little round one for the blindspot and the big mirror for.... erm....mirroring (?!)

I'm pretty sure it's where the wind whistles through them as they are big beasties.

To be honest, with the racket from under the bonet and the cups rattling in the cupboards I've long given up on the radio or any phone conversations so a whistle keeps me company 

I've got a run to Download Festival this weekend so maybe I'll make it a mission to confirm my theory. Will occupy me for a few hours.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

We get the same racket from the right side (viewed from the cab, LHD) like hippo, what with that and all the other rattles and bangs, listening to the radio etc is a waste of time. When the satnav is on it is a constant "what did she say ?" I have improved this a little by screwing down a square of perspex halfway back on the carpet dashboard where the gps suction cup sticks ok, and she doesn't have to shout so loud !
I also have tried just about everything without success, it's the same place - somewhere a few inches down from the top front of the side window. It isn't near the big mirror and anyway it would whistle on both sides if it were the mirrors and it doesn't  . Hope you (we) find the solution

Mike


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

I haven't been a passenger since last summer so hadn't considered that it isn't on both sides. In that case what about the mirrors in conjunction with the aerial since thats the only thing not on the other side?

In view of the fact I can't hear the radio anyway I'll try it with it retracted!


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

jimbo_hippo said:


> I get this. Can I assume you have the twin mirrors with the little round one for the blindspot and the big mirror for.... erm....mirroring (?!)
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's where the wind whistles through them as they are big beasties.


Yes I have the twin mirrors but i've tried moving them them further apart with no joy! My ariel is on the drivers side.

Just had a thought....... do you have a wind out awning on the "offending" side?


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

redjumpa said:


> jimbo_hippo said:
> 
> 
> > I get this. Can I assume you have the twin mirrors with the little round one for the blindspot and the big mirror for.... erm....mirroring (?!)
> ...


Yes but it is mounted on the rear half of the van well away from the noise. I like the aerial theory hippo as that is right where it whistles. I also will retract it cos as you say the radio is useless. If it sorts it then it will be a bit daft as the new found quietness will make listening to the radio attractive......and so on and so on !! Not due out in the van for a while so won't be able to check

Mike


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Well if it works you could go for an internal windscreen aerial. Crikey! Could be best of both worlds!


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Ah well, one can only dream ! :roll: 

Mike


----------



## yalnif (Aug 18, 2008)

same van same noise same bad radio reception im watchin with interest


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Our B544 has a whistle around the bottom left hand corner of the windscreen.
There are traces of muck (from driving in the rain) which make it look as though there is some kind of swirling around the bottom corner.
No idea how to fix this, though, as there is no obvious lump or extra mastic.


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

Mmmm the plot thickens!!

Been on a good run today and with the weather being so good had the cab windows (sliding) wide open. Fully open........... no whistle at all, half open or closed, whistle as usual!!! Back to the drawing board.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

I tried the open window trick early on in the hunt, but only partially open - too bloomin cold at the time ! - and also found no change in the racket. What we need is an aerodynamical engineer who also owns a 534/544.
A bit of a tall order maybe !

Mike

I wonder if anyone at Hymer might have some useful ideas ??


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

ChilliK said:


> I wonder if anyone at Hymer might have some useful ideas ??


I e-mailed Hymer at the weekend.......................... no response yet.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

They are probably digging an old 534/544 out of the museum and whizzing around a test track as we write !
Thanks for taking the time

Mike


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

ChilliK said:


> They are probably digging an old 534/544 out of the museum and whizzing around a test track as we write !
> Thanks for taking the time
> 
> Mike


"Wizzing" i'm amazed I go fast enough to create any wind noise!!!!


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

Just got this from another site, something else to try!!!!

--------------------------------

from the Hymer Club International site .. dunno if it's your whistle or not 

Wind noise caused by hang down mirrors

On some models of Hymer the wind noise is caused by the gap between the mounting bracket and the swivel of the mirror. filling this gap with silicon sealant of similar should stop the noise.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

That sounds more like a modern wing mirror ? Mine are the big oblong jobbies mounted on a sort of tubular ] affair bolted on to the body above and below the side windows. Or is that what they are on about ? (and as an afterthought the noise is only on the right side - unless by sheer chance the prevailing wind has always been on that side hmmmm )


Mike


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

Just had a call form Hymer in Germany.

They have read this thread and are convinced it's a mirror (or mirror bracket) based problem.

Suggested I swivel the small top mirror through 90 degrees and drop the larger mirror down thereby increasing the gap between the two mirrors.

They also suggest filling the gap in the mirror bracket, it has a slit that allows the mirror holding pole to push in and out.

More options but not going out in the van for a couple of weeks, will report back then.


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*try this less expensive !!!*

 hi their

i have the s700/ 92 year so you know exactky what mirrors i have  .

so i did eliminate my noise , this is what i did just to find out if my theory was correct, :idea: , i had an old unused carpet slide you know the one,s that you use to join the 2 carpets together in the door entrance !, well i cut this to the length of my driver window where the one glass ridge thicker than other for the slide action i placed this length ways down, use a bit of duck tape to keep it in place while driving , so the air flowed smooth as butter over the ridge , and whalla 8O , did i spell that right, lol!! it works for me , don't need the radio on now i just hear my missus say what-ever . well any way i made a copy of this using fibre glass easy but cheaper , wish i could have made this with clear plastic , 
good luck , 
denton.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Ah well I suppose it was too much to hope that Hymer could provide the magic answer ! It is obviously not that simple - I don't have a second mirror to swivel around and the bracket is a solid bar. Anyway best of luck Redjumpa, looking forward to hearing (no pun intended !) how you get on.

Thanks for your solution Denton, that sounds interesting, well worth having a fiddle - anything is worth a try

No pressure to do anything at the moment as we had to cancel our trip away in the van due to three funerals in as many weeks. Looks like we have moved from the wedding invite period to the funeral one ! and on that happy note .................
(You've got to laugh though eh !!)

Mike


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*whistling hymer*

we had this same madening whistle i found a small gap between the glass in the side window and the frame ie over time and bad roads the window had moved slightly if you read my earlier post you will see how i fixed it


----------

